# Immigrant visa interview



## Paul762 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

I sent off my paperwork to the embassy in London a couple of months ago for my immigrant visa interview in the immediate relative category, it was to notify them that I have all the required documentation in place.

I know it says on the embassy web site that I will be contacted within 4-6 weeks of the immigrant visa unit completing action on the application with a date to the formal interview.

I was wondering if anybody has recently had a date for the formal interview and how long they waited from sending the letter to reciving a letter for the interview.

Many thanks

Paul..


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

It's usually a month or two. If you hit the Xmas holidays, that can delay it a little.


----------

